# Nsk Micrometers



## Splat (Aug 25, 2016)

I think I did good, guys.  I snagged *this* set of NSK Micrometers and finally took the time to check them out and calibrate them. Operation is smooth and these are in like-new condition. I took them to a friend of a friend who is a pro machinist. We checked them against his Mitutoyos and they were dead on. He told me he's heard NSK's were distributed via Snapon to mechanics. I've heard that they were considered a cheaper Mitutoyo and I've heard they were just another company whose products equaled Mitutoyo. Even the box has a peculiar oily smell.....that I'm liking.  I think I did good.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 25, 2016)

you sure did do good Splat!
nice score!


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 25, 2016)

NSK mics are quality tools, and from the photos they seem to be lightly used.  You did good, Splat!


----------



## Sandia (Aug 25, 2016)

I have a couple of NSK mics which I purchased from someone on here. There is a 0-1 and 1-2, both are mechanical digital. Got where I really liked using them, a lot faster to read.


----------



## Splat (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. One thing I've learned quickly is I like using these analog mic's with the ratcheting feature. Two clicks of the ratchet seems to be all that's needed. To think I used to be intimidated by micrometers.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a 6"-12" set of NSK's. Good mics.


----------

